# really stupid question...



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I feel pretty embarrassed asking this, but its late and the vet is closed and its not urgent... just kinda stupid.

Rigel has a cut on his nose from maybe a little less than 2 weeks ago. I had some mupirocin ointment that I had left over from a different dog having a granuloma that I as rubbing on it daily (as well as some neosporin).

At least that's what I THOUGHT I was putting on it... turns out I'm an idiot and didn't really read the label carefully, and was actually rubbing an anti-ringworm cream (clotrimazole) on it. They're both from the vet, both for dogs, in that very generic white tube packaging that all looks alike... 

Needless to say I feel like a dummy... I know it wont HURT him, it was for dogs anyway, but now I'm paranoid the cut wont heal right and he'll have a nasty scar.

Should the neosporin still have helped enough to keep it from scarring up? IS there anything I can do now that will help it along any? I normally don't care about nicks and dings, but this one is pretty obviously right on the center of his face, I would hate it to never heal properly.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Woah, sorry for your bad luck Austin. Hopefully some of the Vet experienced people can help you. I myself have never had success preventing any type of scaring in my dogs two weeks after the initial injury. 

Maybe you can just make it a Texas Tale scar and tell the story about that rattlesnake that your dog took care of...

P.S. assuming that the cut is healing and there's no sign of a problem, if so please disregard my dumb remark and add that there is a healing problem to your post. We've all done stuff like this - thank goodness our GSD's survive us.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had some pretty nasty gashes heal up perfectly, but I've never been lathering them up with ringworm ointment either 

The wound is closed, its been kept clean with no signs of infection. Its not really a massive issues health-wise for him... I was just hoping I wouldn't have to invent that Texas-sized backstory for my poor pup.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Builds character, ahem....

Here's treatment gone wrong for ya' - Texas tale but no bull. Ricardo, TX - my husband and I take my GSD in for rabies shot. Husband is in crouched down position holding my GSD for the vac... vet comes in, crouches down also to give the shot. End of story....

Now - we get outside and my husband is as white as a sheet. He said the needle missed Sierra and went straight into his inside upper thigh. We consulted another vet as soon as we got home - an old timer Dr Schonnifield from the King Ranch - his comment - Mam, it is harmless but not likely your husband will ever contract rabies". He was not amused but the rest of us ROFL. (We used vets routinely for basic antibiotic prescriptions. Vets were like Dr's down there, (a loose code to treat all the ******** that live in the area). 

I don't know how any animal can live in Tehas and not rack up a scar or two. My male GSD was gored by a Havalina and my female had scars from landing on a Spanish Dagger while catching a frisbee. Life happens


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't have an answer for you, but you and Stone have made me chuckle like crazy, so I'm giving you a bump so hopefully others can chime in. Although I'm a bit of a thread killer, so I may be doing you a disservice instead.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

jschrest said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but you and Stone have made me chuckle like crazy, so I'm giving you a bump so hopefully others can chime in. Although I'm a bit of a thread killer, so I may be doing you a disservice instead.


J - stuff just happens... I will never ever ever forget a post about 10 months ago. A new GSD puppy owner had just discovered his first tick. He tried all the recommended methods to remove it - submitted photos etc - became worried it was a cancer indicator and scheduled a vet appt. - He was very connected - showed pics of him waiting nervously in vet lobby etc - some of the response posts had mentioned possible abscess or tumor so he was nervous. 

Posted after he came out. It was a nipple - poor puppy Anyway - we laughed and he played it up and laughed right along with us- he kept making jokes- it was great comradery 

OP - hope you can chalk this one off to -"you remember that time" your baby will love you for it! Scars are "cool" to a dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe Rigel and Shadow should compare notes on dumb owners. I have pulled some pretty messed up stuff, Yet she survives

I'm sure he'll be fine, both are topical ointments and if I have this right the stuff for ringworms is supposed to treat skin as well. Plus the Neosporin, he should be fine. Hopefully someone smarter then me will chime in.


----------

